# 3 months pregnant and found drops of blood when wiped after urinating



## bob galy

Hi,

my wife is 12 weeks pregnant. today after urinating when she wiped she found drops of blood on the tissue. is it a problem ...we are really worried..please help.

we had got a ultrasound done couple of days back and everything was fine

regards,
bob


----------



## cassarita

Could be some blood from wiping so much or straining when she poops.


----------



## kissesandhugs

It could be nothing, but it could be something. It all depends. Is she cramping or in pain at all? It wouldn't hurt to get it checked out!


----------



## pickleton

Maybe best to call your midwife to be safe. 

It could be something like a UTI or absolutely nothing at all!


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I agree with Cassarita. Also, did she have a urine sample taken? It could also be a symptom of a UTI.


----------



## bob galy

Thank you very much for the replies

she did have a faint stomach ache...but now the stomach ache is gone...however we are going to the doctor today evening.....just worried...is it normal to have few drops of blood...does it happen because of strain....


----------



## bob galy

Hi Paris,

Urine sample was taken 2 weeks back and the doc had said that everything was fine and normal


----------



## Srushton

I had a mild urine infection at 2 months and was peeing blood. Which was not comfortable, it came with a sore back and mild cramps but when I got refferred to the EPU (early Pregnancy unit) they did a scan and all was fine. I also didn't need antibiotics as it went by itself after a few days. Just tell your wife to drink plenty of water to prevent this!

I hope all is ok with baby and it turns out to be nothing. X


----------



## annanouska

could be..... 
1. uti as previously mentioned 
2. one of those random spotting events we never find out the cause for. 
3. a sensitive cervix 
4. if you had been :sex: sometimes you get a bit of bleeding. 
5. around 12-13 weeks ISH the placenta takes over and sometimes the body gets a bit confused and you get a bit of bleeding. 
6.burst blood vessel in the lady bits (seriously it happens!)

i would get it checked btu they may not find a cause. if its brown its a bit better than red and less is always better than more but sometimes these things do happen. 

i had a lot of spotting on and off the first 12 weeks and at 13 weeks i had a large bleed (very!) they never knew what it was but ive a few of my own theories but all is ok (so far!!). ive a few friends who have bled throughout and had happy healthy babies- all be then 6 ft 30 yr olds now! x


----------



## BlueEyes24

At 11 weeks I saw a streak of bright red blood in the toilet after peeing (TMI sorry!) and then a couple spots on the tp. After having a miscarriage in November at 5 weeks, my husband and I were terrified and went to the ER. They said my cervix was irritated. Because I hadn't had sex this can also come from hormones and just from an increased blood flow in general. I'm 18 weeks now. Hang in there! A few drops of blood does not doom you!


----------



## bob galy

Thank you very much for the replies.....
less worried now....however going to meet the doctor in 3 hours...hope everything is fine


----------



## kissesandhugs

Keep us updated! good luck!


----------



## bob galy

Hi kissesandhugs....sure will keep everyone updated....thx for the wishes


----------



## forestfire

Sorry if its too much info, but if she had a bowel movement at the time, it could be blood from her straining or a fissure in the anus etc...!


----------



## jameysmom10

I bled when I was about 15 weeks, but it was definitely not just blood on a tissue....it was a bad bleed. Call you're OB and let them know, but it could be anything from irritated skin to a UTI. If it was something to do with the pregnancy it would be a substantial amount of blood.


----------



## Wildfire81

Lets not forget yeast infections, they can also cause a little bit of blood.


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi, I've had bleeding on and off throughout this pregnancy and I've been to the hospital everytime to be checked out and everytime everything has been fine, sometimes you just bleed with no explanation so try not to worry, keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## susan_1981

I've had this this week. Only twice, once Saturday night and once Sunday night. I checked around cervix with a cotton bud straight after and it was clear. So I think I've got a tiny cut possibly caused like someone said above by wiping to much. I went to hospital and they think I've got a urine infection. I'd definitely call the midwife though. These things are best checked out. It's probably nothing but just get your wife checked for peace of mind xxx


----------



## GillAwaiting

It could also be a hematoma. I had major bleed out and it turned out ok. Ater 2 miscarriages I was sure it was another one. I've had 2 episodes of bleeding since and hematoma gone a long time now. Sometimes it really is nothing. Good luck, will be thinking of you both and checking back in to hear.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hope everything is well! Keep us posted :)


----------



## bob galy

Hello Everyone,

Had been to the hospital yesterday...blood test and ultrasound was done..the doc says that the placenta is at the below part of the abdomen.thats the reason little blood coming out..they say that the placenta will gradually move up as the size of the womb increases...the gynec said that it is normal..is it really normal? what do you people say?


----------



## emilyjade

I had an anterior placenta (on the front wall) in my last pregnancy which did move up higher xxx


----------



## annanouska

plenty of time for it to move! it happens a lot x


----------



## bob galy

Hi Emilyjade,

if it doesnt move up..is it a problem....the doc was telling me that they need to do a C section if it doesnt move up in 9 months...apart from that is there anything else i need to worry about


----------



## annanouska

a majority of the time it will move up without any worry at all. if it doesnt they have to do the section incase it blocks babys exit. 

if its low lying i would make sure she advises any doctor if she has an internal examination and i would just be very gentle in the bedroom department too. no need for a ban on things just nothing too strenuous! 

its quite common and often does resolve itself. try not to panic too much :flower:


----------

